# Dear Santa



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> It was that other mod Meggtmoo that dared me and my cohort Joshie to spiked the punch and put plasctic bugs in the punch. I can't help it if everyone drank it, bugs an all.


I don't remember much about that party. But I DO remember you promising me that you wouldn't tell anyone I helped you with the punch. 

Spyder, you promised you wouldn't tell!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Now wait a minute.....why was my bra off??? hehee


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> I don't remember much about that party. But I DO remember you promising me that you wouldn't tell anyone I helped you with the punch.
> 
> Spyder, you promised you wouldn't tell!


Well I AM in jail now !



free_sprtd said:


> Now wait a minute.....why was my bra off??? hehee


ummmmm you drank the spiked punch ?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh yaaa!! sorry forgot...... I must not of been able to walk after I took it off with those bazookas hanging to the floor, so I think I passed out!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> Now wait a minute.....why was my bra off??? hehee


Are they real?? :? I mean, geeze, I'd never seen a size 45 before. You almost took my eye out when you were swinging that thing around.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> you drank the spiked punch ?


Well, I got thirsty. And, as you know, I've been rather forgetful lately. I don't drink and so, boy, that stuff hit me really hard!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Joshie said:


> Are they real?? :? I mean, geeze, I'd never seen a size 45 before. You almost took my eye out when you were swinging that thing around.


Well, lets just say "I got it from my momma" woot woot!

ps, sorry about almost getting your eye. At least you don't have to walk around with a mini crane attached just to carry them :?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> ps, sorry about almost getting your eye. At least you don't have to walk around with a mini crane attached just to carry them :?


Doesn't your back hurt? 

Hmmmm, do you think we should visit the Spydey in jail? I wonder if we should hide a key in some carrot cake? :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Doesn't your back hurt?
> 
> Hmmmm, do you think we should visit the Spydey in jail? I wonder if we should hide a key in some carrot cake? :wink:


Yeah I need some cake. How am I going to bake a HUGE cake for everyone with all my own carrots if I can't get out?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yes, I agree...... lets head out!! you bring the cake, and when we meet up ill grab the key that i hid in my hugundous 45's k? then we'll slip it in, and they'll never knowww!!! muahahhhaha


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, I've hidden this: 










inside this:










Shhh, don't tell anyone. :wink: You know, I'm thinking we could hide all sorts of things in those 45s.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> OK, I've hidden this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad you baked the cake.......... for Regal Charm's baking made me get sick all over JDI !!!:shock:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hehehehehehhehe shhhhhh.................. it's a secwet.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Harump. DarkChylde feels left out. 

I can't crash a party I don't know about!:lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Harump. DarkChylde feels left out.
> 
> I can't crash a party I don't know about!:lol:


 
What you are supposed to do is taking the original post make up your own Dear Santa to explain why YOU are in the pokey....so the rest of us can decide if you are to be rescued.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> So I fell asleep on my way home and drove my truck up and down the roads looking for wayward HF's and when I drove through Iridehorses's dinning room where I found them all tied up and held for ransom.


You lie! Bill would never do that...or would he?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

3neighs said:


> You lie! Bill would never do that...or would he?


Oh yes he would....there is an evil side to him!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Oh yes he would....there is an evil side to him!!!!!!!!!:wink:


 Yes .... Yes there is. :evil:

But remember the difference between a *friend* and a *best friend*.

A *friend* will bail you out if you get into trouble.
A *best friend* will be sitting next to you saying "we really screwed up this time"


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Yes .... Yes there is. :evil:
> 
> But remember the difference between a *friend* and a *best friend*.
> 
> ...


 
Ah so it was YOU that double dosed the "secret ingredient" that we used to spike the drinks....just so you could get all the HFers and hold them for ransom......methinks someone else should be in the pokey !


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Aha! Well, I went around and changed the carrots to firecrackers, so try baking your carrot cake now! There will be a mushroom cloud from Spyder's kitchen! 

Muhahahahah! :twisted:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

AHHHHHHH, the plan is working <<evil laugh>> ... but what havoc to raise next <<says under his breath>>

The Carrots!!!!!! I'll have them ALLLLL!! but I need help .... who can I trust??


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> AHHHHHHH, the plan is working <<evil laugh>> ... but what havoc to raise next <<says under his breath>>
> 
> The Carrots!!!!!! I'll have them ALLLLL!! but I need help .... who can I trust??


I said he was an evil plotter. I bet he even wants Mikes carrots !!!




Didn't he have even have Mike tied up back there also?


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

That is why must turn all the carrots to firecrackers.....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> That is why must turn all the carrots to firecrackers.....


All except the few I have. (and Joshies and Free Sprtd)


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Few? FEW? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Ah so it was YOU that double dosed the "secret ingredient" that we used to spike the drinks....just so you could get all the HFers and hold them for ransom......methinks someone else should be in the pokey !


Spyder, I'm SO, SO sorry. I thought it was your fault I got sick from the punch. 

Bill, I think you triple dosed the punch!!!!

DC, I think your name says it all! You're obviously beyond all hope and have joined the dark side. Spyder has attached a virus to all her carrots. She's allowed me and FreeSpirit to borrow her virus maker. We were able to concoct a super bug so if you attempt to steal the few paltry carrots we have managed to gather you'll get really ill.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya just a handful or so


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!! I already injected mine with the serum. watch out carrot thieves!


PS,
Sorry Santa, it's for the greater good


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Drat! Foiled again!:-x

Come to the dark side, we have cookies. (but no carrots,:-()


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

no carrots for a reason!! crime does not pay. so there.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

<<< whispering and facing away so that no one can see who he is talking to>> Yes!!! That's it!! Don't worry, they'll never suspect that you are working with me.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> <<< whispering and facing away so that no one can see who he is talking to>> Yes!!! That's it!! Don't worry, they'll never suspect that you are working with me.


hmmmmmmmmmmm he really does have an evil side !!!!:shock:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> <<< whispering and facing away so that no one can see who he is talking to>> Yes!!! That's it!! Don't worry, they'll never suspect that you are working with me.


And I had such hope for you. Tsk, tsk.

On the good side we have carrots, carrot cake, and CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> And I had such hope for you. Tsk, tsk.
> 
> On the good side we have carrots, carrot cake, and CHOCOLATE!!!


And lots of the spiked secret ingredient that we may or may not share.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Spiked ingredients? Why ... no, no, it's nothing like that.

Drink up my lovelys, it goes so well with those cookies and chocolate.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I really just think he's talking to himself


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> I really just think he's talking to himself


 
I heard that people get old and senile start doing that......................:-o


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

and they get to hide their own Easter Eggs.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

lol ahahhaahhhahahahaha but then they forget where they put them!!!!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Guys we need RC here ....you know one guy to fix another guy and hopefully get me out of the pokey !:-o

He needs to make some of that stew...you know, the stuff that got me sick in the first place !:wink:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Bill, did you hit your head?

And, where IS RC? Did he stop by to visit you in the pokey, Spyder?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Bill, did you hit your head?
> 
> And, where IS RC? Did he stop by to visit you in the pokey, Spyder?


No I think after the stew disaster he is in hiding and poor Bill is in a bad way....being senile and all. (of course Bill could be like W Shatner with the Mad Cow??????)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Joshie said:


> Bill, did you hit your head?


Do you mean recently or ever?

<<quietly to his accomplice>> NO, it isn't time yet - I'll fix them for driving through my dinning room!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> Do you mean recently or ever?
> 
> <<quietly to his accomplice>> NO, it isn't time yet - I'll fix them for driving through my dinning room!!


**as he says in a little room all alone**


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I dunno what he put in the cookies but I can sorta see who he is talkin too....


The dark forces are mumbling that he is about to take over.....:shock: It's the cookies!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> **as he says in a little room all alone**


The kind with padded walls?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmmm the padded-ness would probably help when the voices turn on him no? lol



(juss messin iridehorses)


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> hmmmm the padded-ness would probably help when the voices turn on him no? lol
> 
> 
> 
> (juss messin iridehorses)


Do you think he is talking to Mike in there....after all it was Mike's party and who knows what ninja Mike was doing in the background.:shock:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ooohh this is true my spyder friend....... if he gets the head of carrot keeping involved....who knows what will happen!! we need to keep a close watch on those two.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Voices? You think I hear voices? <<hush, they'll hear you too>>

Just remember, just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're not out to get you.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

HAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHA I DON'T KNOW WHO YOURE TALKING TOOO!!! LOL sorry, blonde moment


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I *DEMAND* that RC get his pants on and start to rescue us from this Mad Mod !!! :shock:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Voices? You think I hear voices? <<hush, they'll hear you too>>
> 
> Just remember, just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're not out to get you.


There are now some really effective medicines for that, you know?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Do you think he is talking to Mike in there....after all it was Mike's party and who knows what ninja Mike was doing in the background.:shock:


Well, if it was Mike's coming out party, hmmmm, that makes one think, doesn't it? :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Well, if it was Mike's coming out party, hmmmm, that makes one think, doesn't it? :wink:


 
And Mike is the third highest carrot napper here so...hmmmmm yes he could be after our carrots. If Bill and Mike are working together to gather all our carrots then yes he could have double spiked the drinks just to get me in the pokey and offline!

I bet he was hoping Joshie would be arrested also and probably a few others....then he would have ALL the carrots.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I bet he was hoping Joshie would be arrested also and probably a few others....then he would have ALL the carrots.


Well, nanny nanny boo boo! No pokey for me. And, Spydey, we'll get you out of there! 

I'm pretty sure that it was Mike's secret plan that caused me to be locked out. I'm pretty sure he stole quite a few of the 200+ that got stolen. I think he's got a secret stash hidden somewhere. I learned my lesson. My carrots now come with a virus that will turn them to carrotsauce and cause all sorts of problems with your computer.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Spyder said:


> And when I threw up on Justdressageit's lap, it was because I felt so faint from Regal Charm's cooking..


Ew!!
No present for you, missy!







...too bad, it was a good one


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

LOLOLOL! I wondered how long JDI would stand for this. (And she gets such great prezunts toooo...)
Oooo! I just heard a muffled roar. It came from....over THERE....***pointing***I think I see a mushroom cloud....**squinting in da dark....sniff sniff...***and it smells a whole lot like spiked carrots. DC must have found some 'uninoculated' carrots (aka Dy no mite!) and is baking that cake. WAIT!!! There goes da keyyyyyy!!! (Quick...catchit with yer 45's!) Too bad this didn't happen inside with Spyder. It woulda busted her loose for shore....she just seems so....so....spyder....
Wait! ***perking up***ya gots meds???


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Spiked carrots? That is a disgrace. I will take all tainted carrots and .. erm.. keep them myself, because I'm such a good person.
What's that, over 1000 are tainted? Oh.. too bad.


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Spiked carrots? That is a disgrace. I will take all tainted carrots and .. erm.. keep them myself, because I'm such a good person.
> What's that, over 1000 are tainted? Oh.. too bad.


Heyyyyy....waaaaaaaait a minute. Them are TAINTED carrots! Taint mine, and taint yours either....
Methinks you should be out shopping for more wunnerful prezunts.
Ooooooo...poor Hooosgow Spyder will be SO upset! Cuz for the moment....taint hers, neither.....


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

ROFLMAO

You crack me up, Painted.:lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Dear Santa, you know how I have been all this year so don't delay and get me the S class Merc which I requested few days back...
Yep. that's right an S280 please..

Please Santa Pleaaaaaaaaaasssseeee!! haha 

Regards


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> Dear Santa, you know how I have been all this year so don't delay and get me the S class Merc which I requested few days back...
> Yep. that's right an S280 please..


Now, now, now....You've been very bad. After all, you stole my ¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢!


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> Dear Santa, you know how I have been all this year so don't delay and get me the S class Merc which I requested few days back...
> Yep. that's right an S280 please..
> 
> Please Santa Pleaaaaaaaaaasssseeee!! haha
> ...


Build a bigger chimbly. Won't fit in my bag or sled. Taint happenin. :twisted: OOoooofda

Sventa


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Just park the car outside and bring the key from the chimney! 

Regards


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> Just park the car outside and bring the key from the chimney!
> 
> Regards


Yumpin Yiminy mannn! Yew know vhar dat key _hass been??_  I ain't touchin it....
I'ma gonna tell da Hoosgow Spyder on you!!
**stomping off...shaking head...doing a lot of muttering...***


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahahaha


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh don't worry, I wash them weekly


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

<<he seemingly says to no one>> Don't worry, they've forgotten all about us. Shhhhhh!


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> Oh don't worry, I wash them weekly


WHEW! Good to know....
Weekly, huh? Lessee...this be Tuesday eve....
HEY! Iride's DISTRACTIN us!!! (Seee? None of Ya caint fool meeeeee...)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

free_sprtd said:


> Oh don't worry, I wash them weekly


 Weekly? Don't you know that if you turn them inside out you can get another week out of them?


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

hahaha I don't even know when my clothes are washed. mum send them to some place to get them washed and ironed 

Regards


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Must be nice. My mom had me hanging clothes out when I was 10.:lol:

Soooooo, whatcha doin back there, Iride? You're makin the forces of darkness very paranoid.....

I think everything should be washed at least once a year. Beyond that, you rate it on whether it can stand on it's own yet.:shock:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Soooooo, whatcha doin back there, Iride? You're makin the forces of darkness very paranoid.....


He has been doing that alot lately.

Methinks someone is going around the bend..................:shock:


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Must be nice. My mom had me hanging clothes out when I was 10.:lol:
> 
> Soooooo, whatcha doin back there, Iride? You're makin the forces of darkness very paranoid.....


Ha...ya only hung em out?? After they froze dry, we'd have to bring em in and IRON them dry! LOL! And when we got done, they'd *better* be folded, too! (To this day I think an iron should be a door stop....)
Yah...Iride's thoughts have been going around the bend....making every one of us n-n-n-n-n-noivous! Then again...they don't skeer meeeee! :wink: much...


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hahahahhaa this is funny how we're talking about clothes when that's not what we were talking about to begin with  but it's a better topic than the 45's lol cuz that's where the key has been.


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Uhm....WHUT happened to that key????
Haven't seen it in DAYS now....


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh ya don't worry, things get lost in there all the time lol. poor spyder, is she out yet??


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> oh ya don't worry, things get lost in there all the time lol. poor spyder, is she out yet??


 
I get the feeling you would rather leave me here in the pokey so you can steal the few carrots I have !:shock:


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I have heard that 'carrot paranoia' can be a side effect of a tendency to frequent internet forums.....:shock: Watch out people, you may be next!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Spyder said:


> I get the feeling you would rather leave me here in the pokey so you can steal the few carrots I have !:shock:


 
no friend not at all!! we're a team in a sense  like the good team!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I get the feeling you would rather leave me here in the pokey so you can steal the few carrots I have !:shock:


Do you want me to bake another cake? 












I think maybe farmpony got the first cake and key before they got to you.










She's not even willing to give up her life of crime to save our friend, Regal Charm.  :evil:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Do you want me to bake another cake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did see someone that looked a lot like farmpony lurking around the pokey here. I turned to get my cake and there wasn't a crumb left.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I did see someone that looked a lot like farmpony lurking around the pokey here. I turned to get my cake and there wasn't a crumb left.


OK, I'm bringing you some cup cakes. There's nothin' hidden inside that would worry the jailers at all. <wink>


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

OK, now how come YOUR carrots didn't blow up?


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Dear Santa,

Could you please arrange a day where all of my friends come to my place so that we can have fun and a big feast?! 

Regards


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Jehanzeb said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> Could you please arrange a day where all of my friends come to my place so that we can have fun and a big feast?!
> 
> Regards


 Sure ..... let them drive through YOUR dinning room!


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

LOLOL! We can have a drive-by Feast!!
You know...the kind where ya...hit n RUNNNNN...
Heheheh


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I have talked to friends of mine downtown and got the changes dropped exspecially after viewing the sercuity video of it. In which you were not there when the kinapping happened. I will even able to get them to drop the charges on driving through Iridehorses's dining room, by stating you were foolishly trying to rescue them.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> I have talked to friends of mine downtown and got the changes dropped exspecially after viewing the sercuity video of it. In which you were not there when the kinapping happened. I will even able to get them to drop the charges on driving through Iridehorses's dining room, by stating you were foolishly trying to rescue them.


 

Just make sure they drop the attempted escape charges as well.


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> I have talked to friends of mine downtown and got the changes dropped exspecially after viewing the *sercuity video* of it. In which you were not there when the kinapping happened. I will even able to get them to drop the charges on driving through Iridehorses's dining room, by stating you were foolishly trying to rescue them.


There was ***gasp*** SECURITY video???
Ruh roh....


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes. I've also kept one pointed at my carrot charges!


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL! Sheesh. A gal can't get by with nuthin any more!
Carrots?? What are those??? Haven't seen one in DAYS!!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Now that you mention it, neither have I.



Hmmmm. SPYDER!!!!!!!!!:lol:

You have figgered out a way to nab them all, haven't you? Is THAT what Iride has been working on? The forces of darkness wanna know who to follow......:twisted:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Now that you mention it, neither have I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I only found 10 in the last two hours :-(.


----------



## darkpeace (Dec 15, 2008)

hi i am new...

did someone say someone whos in the hole?
por thang.

i am good at micanical thangs maby i can 
shut off the camra.


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I only found 10 in the last two hours :-(.


That's it! She's nabbing them all! I *still* haven't found one in days....:twisted:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya i will find like 6 or 7 in a few minutes, but after that it's a while before I find another one. hmmmmm


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh and welcome to the HF darkpeace!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

<----hides her book of GET OUT OF JAIL FOR FREE CARD'S from spyder....thank's to her husband...lol 

and havent found a carrot either in a few days


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

See, see? She has found a way to nab them, even in the pokey! Nuttin is safe! Help!

Tell ya what Spyder. I'll get the forces of darkness to come bust you out, if you will tell me the secret to gettin so many carrots! Come on, you know you wanna tell me......:lol: (Make sure and hide that thing, Twister, I am tryin to negotiate here!)



Hiya, Darkpeace! Cool name, welcome to HF!!!


----------



## darkpeace (Dec 15, 2008)

hay dark...can i call u dark?
love da avatar


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> See, see? She has found a way to nab them, even in the pokey! Nuttin is safe! Help!
> 
> Tell ya what Spyder. I'll get the forces of darkness to come bust you out, if you will tell me the secret to gettin so many carrots! Come on, you know you wanna tell me......:lol: (Make sure and hide that thing, Twister, I am tryin to negotiate here!)


 

Hard to explain except knowing the coding sequence.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

darkpeace said:


> hay dark...can i call u dark?
> love da avatar


Awww, shucks. I like yours too!

Please do, shall I call you dark 2?:lol:


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Hard to explain except knowing the coding sequence.


 
Aha, your evil genius is comin thru! (I am so proud, sniff). You have figgered out the code, have you?

Now you know too much, and we have to kill you.:shock:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Aha, your evil genius is comin thru! (I am so proud, sniff). You have figgered out the code, have you?
> 
> Now you know too much, and we have to kill you.:shock:


Do that and the secret code dies with me...so you will not be able to benefit !! :shock:


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

ARGHHHhhh. Foiled again.:-x


Alright. I give. What are your terms........ (be gentle with me.)


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Hard to explain except knowing the coding sequence.


So...how 'fair' is that???
I know...I know...nobody said life would be fair, but....STILL!!!!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> ARGHHHhhh. Foiled again.:-x
> 
> 
> Alright. I give. What are your terms........ (be gentle with me.)


Notice how I caught 5 more carrots in the few (10 minutes) from my post to yours ?????:lol:


----------



## darkpeace (Dec 15, 2008)

hay spider can u tell my darkness 2?

come on whot is the code?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

alalalallalalallallala anyone for some carrot juice?


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Arrgh! Now I see the full scope of your powers. No wonder the forces of darkness wanna make you the leader (Im jealous, but that's ok.)

Clever, clever thing you are......


Hmmmm.. Do you have your carrot hoard in the pokey with you?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Arrgh! Now I see the full scope of your powers. No wonder the forces of darkness wanna make you the leader (Im jealous, but that's ok.)
> 
> Clever, clever thing you are......
> 
> ...


Spyder isn't in the pokey anymore. It was a set up by your kind. :shock: She's been released and I think the bad guys (iride, admin, ?? :shock::shock::shock are headed for the big house. Looks like you might be joining them. Maybe they'll stuff you all into OLD farmpony's cell. :wink:


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha! Send us to the big house and we'll only take over.......


Muhahahahahaha!:twisted:


(Don't know if they can stand to share a cell with me or not, I have some bad personal habits.....):lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Haha! Send us to the big house and we'll only take over.......
> 
> 
> Muhahahahahaha!:twisted:
> ...


 
It will be a matter if YOU can stand *OLD* farmpony !


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh dear!:shock: Surely it can't be THAT bad....


At least we will have Spyder's carrots with us in case we get hungry...


----------

